# Vacation destinations! Your favorites and places around you?



## crazyland (Feb 8, 2012)

My mother is whining about not going on fancy vacations any more, Her boss is deciding where to go this summer. Neither my sister nor I live overseas any more so this is all for in the US.
I live in NC and my sister is in TN but my mom is in WA. 
We are looking for budget wise destinations that won't kill us. We don't want big tourist spots either. We are all military but not Kiowana or any other group. 
We love quiet spots, local food, nature and history. Not into music and nightlife stuff.
I would prefer to stay on the East coast but would love to hear everyone's idea!


----------



## elevan (Feb 8, 2012)

Kelly's Island, Ohio is a favorite of mine.


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 8, 2012)

http://canaanvalley.org/ 












Great place for just about anything you listed and the surrounding counties are even more beautiful!  I lived in Pendleton Co., just next door, but we used to live in Tucker Co. a couple of different times also. They have so many things to do if you like it quiet and simple....don't forget to eat at Hellbenders!  Best burritos you'll ever find in a small mountain town!  

You will also find many antique shops, artists and hand-crafted items, and even the outlet for Mountainmade.com, an online shop that sells and showcases hand-crafted items from WV people only.  In the same town you can enjoy folk music and organic, whole foods at The Purple Fiddle(http://www.purplefiddle.com/)...a funky little place to grab a meal, a drink and some good music while you do both.  It's...._different._ 

VERY small towns...one or two streets only that are walked in a few minutes, but have many shops and things to see~or not, your choice.  B&Bs, state park lodging, cabins...you have a choice of places to stay, eat, walk, see.  The falls, the valley, skiing, hiking, etc.  All you want to do in one small, delightful place with fresh air, no crowds, quiet times.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 8, 2012)

Booth Bay Harbor, Maine.  I think this is my favorite place in the world.


----------



## crazyland (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you for your favorites. I am off to see more info on them and pass them on to my sister.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Feb 9, 2012)

My favorite would be much too far for you crazyland, but it's the Rocky Mountains of Jasper National Park or Kananaskis Country. 














These pictures are all from when we took a trip to Kananaskis just an hour or so west of Calgary, Alberta.


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 9, 2012)

VERY awesome!!! Makes you want to spread your wings and fly, doesn't it?


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Feb 9, 2012)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> VERY awesome!!! Makes you want to spread your wings and fly, doesn't it?


Yes, yes it does.


----------

